# Beim öffnen der Schutztüre Pneumatik entlüften?



## Mitschuhbischhi (25 September 2008)

Der Titel sagt es schon soll/muß das Hauptventil abgeschalten werden wenn die Schutztüre geöffnet wird.

Wir verwenden bistabile Ventile und schalten die Versorgungsspannung zu diesen ab, wenn die Schutztür geöffnet wird. 
Schutztüre auf, kein Ansteuern von gefahrbringenden Bewegungen möglich. So weit so gut. 

Nun ist es aber so, dass die Schutztüre im Normalfall vielleicht so 1x pro Stunde zur Störungsbehebung geöffnet werden muß. 
Was wenn ein Zylinder seine Endstellung nicht erreicht hat, weil dieser z.B verklemmt ist. Der Bediener löst das eingeklemmte Teil und der Zylinder bricht los.
Na ja eine Scherstelle reicht und es könnte schon mal einen Finger kosten.

Reicht hier ein Hinweis auf das Restrisiko in der Doku und bei der Einweisung?

Ein Entlüften bei jedem öffnen der Schutztüre ist ja nicht immer sinnvoll/möglich da ja eventuell Teile aus Greifer fallen etc. etc. bei größeren Anlagen ist das also für den Bediener eigentlich nicht mehr akzeptabel und führt dann oft letztendlich zum überbrücken der Schutzvorrichtung.

Wie handhabt Ihr dieses Problem?


----------



## sps-concept (25 September 2008)

*Pneumatik*

Hallo,

bei einem namhaften Automobilhersteller wird beim Schutztür öffnen die Pneumatik auch nicht abgeschaltet, nur die Versorgungsspannung der Pneumatikventile wird abgeschaltet. Meist werden bistabile Ventile verwendet. Bei Bewegungen mit grossen Massen werden zusätzliche pneumatische Klemmungen eingesetzt. An jeder Schutztür gibt es eine "Verklemmanzeige". Wenn diese blinkt kann ein Zylinder verklemmt sein. Unter dieser ist ein Schild mit einem entsprechenden Warnhinweis montiert. Aber selbst bei Abfall der Pneumatik sollte es keine gefahrbringenden Bewegungen geben. Das stellen Spanner sicher die in der V-Stellung verriegeln.

André


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 September 2008)

Im Grunde hast du deine Gefahren-Analyse ja schon gemacht ...


Mitschuhbischhi schrieb:


> Na ja eine Scherstelle reicht und es könnte schon mal einen Finger kosten.
> 
> Reicht hier ein Hinweis auf das Restrisiko in der Doku und bei der Einweisung?



Das mit dem Hinweis ist sicher schön, aber wie würdest du es sehen, wenn es dein Finger war, der versehentlich dazwischen gekommen ist ...
**Ich weiß, dass war nicht besonders wissenschaftlich - aber anschaulich**

Ganz generell wurde dieses Thema hier schon oft diskutiert (leider habe ich z.Zt. keine tollen Link zur Hand). Entsprechend der von dir selbst erstellten Analyse würde ich die Druckluft ausschalten um zu verhindern, dass es noch zu Bewegungen kommen kann (das ist wahrscheinlich auch einfacher als der Vorschlag von André, der natürlich auch seinen Charme hat ...).

Gruß
LL


----------



## harmi (27 September 2008)

Mitschuhbischhi schrieb:


> Der Titel sagt es schon soll/muß das Hauptventil abgeschalten werden wenn die Schutztüre geöffnet wird.
> 
> Wir verwenden bistabile Ventile und schalten die Versorgungsspannung zu diesen ab, wenn die Schutztür geöffnet wird.
> Schutztüre auf, kein Ansteuern von gefahrbringenden Bewegungen möglich. So weit so gut.
> ...


 
Das ist ja nahezu schon ein Betriebszustand, wenn man einmal stündlich einen "Fehler" beheben muss. Mit so einer Fehlkonstruktion wäre ich nicht zufrieden.



> Was wenn ein Zylinder seine Endstellung nicht erreicht hat, weil dieser z.B verklemmt ist. Der Bediener löst das eingeklemmte Teil und der Zylinder bricht los.
> Na ja eine Scherstelle reicht und es könnte schon mal einen Finger kosten.
> 
> Reicht hier ein Hinweis auf das Restrisiko in der Doku und bei der Einweisung?


 
Wenn ich die Maschine so geliefert bekäme, würdet ihr sie genau so zurück bekommen.

Die Reihenfolge ist immer technisch, organisatorisch, persönlich. Technisch ist möglich, also muss es auch gemacht werden. 



> Ein Entlüften bei jedem öffnen der Schutztüre ist ja nicht immer sinnvoll/möglich da ja eventuell Teile aus Greifer fallen etc. etc.


 
Fehlkonstruktion?



> bei größeren Anlagen ist das also für den Bediener eigentlich nicht mehr akzeptabel und führt dann oft letztendlich zum überbrücken der Schutzvorrichtung.


 
... und der damit verbundenen fristlosen Kündigung 



> Wie handhabt Ihr dieses Problem?


 
ich kenne die Maschine nicht, aber vielleicht kann man mit dem Öffnen der Schutztür eine Art Handbetrieb schaltbar machen, mit der der Bediener das Teil *sicher* aus dem Greifer bekommt


----------



## Safety (27 September 2008)

Hi,
  was der Kollege Harmi schreibt sollte Ziel sein!
  Einfach alle Restrisiken in die Betriebsanleitung zuschreiben ist doch keine Lösung,  also nochmal nachschauen ob man da nicht was umkonstruieren kann das nicht ständig Störungen kommen.
  Wenn Ihr es dann nicht hinbekommt musst du wohl oder Übel die Luftwegschalten bevor die Tür aufgeht bzw. wenn die Tür aufgemacht wird, aber nur wenn dadurch nicht noch größere Gefahren entstehen. Eine denkbare Lösung ist eine Art Einrichtbetrieb  also z.B. sicherer Schlüsselschalter der die Anlage zunächst in einen  Sicherenzustand bringt, dann kann man die Tür öffnen und es könnte eine Handbedienung in der Anlage sein die aber nur wirkt wenn man eine Dreistufen-Zustimmtaster betätigt.  Dann könnte man die Luft auf der Anlage lassen der geschulte Bediener fährt den Zylinder frei. Aber das sind alles nur Lösungen wenn es dann wirklich nicht anders geht!

Sowas kann man am einfachsten über eine Programmierbare Safety PLC machen


----------



## Sockenralf (28 September 2008)

Mitschuhbischhi schrieb:


> Ein Entlüften bei jedem öffnen der Schutztüre ist ja nicht immer sinnvoll/möglich da ja eventuell Teile aus Greifer fallen etc. etc.
> 
> Wie handhabt Ihr dieses Problem?


 
Hallo,

Wir lösen das so:
direkt an den Zylinder kommen pneumatisch-betätigte Sperrventile, die die Luft im Zylinder "einsperren". 
Den Rest der Anlage entlüften wir über "sichere Hauptluftventile"


@ Safety:
Sag mal, sitzt du zufällig in der Umgebung von Günzburg?


MfG


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> "sichere Hauptluftventile"



Was nutzt ihr da?


----------



## Sockenralf (28 September 2008)

Hallo,

Hersteller: Festo
Typ: MS6-SV (http://www.festo.com/cms/de_de/2855.htm)


MfG


----------



## defans (28 September 2008)

Hi,

ich glaube hier hat wohl jemand vergessen eine Risikoanalyse zu machen.
Sonst würden sich jetzt die Fragen nicht stellen.

Wenn der Finger ab sein kann sind das bleibende Schäden, also momentan mindestens Sicherheitskategekorie 3.

Das heißt, ein einzelner Fehler muss erkannt werden und darf nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheit führen.
Das ist aber oben der Fall.

Mann kann auch unterscheiden zwischen Wartungs- und Schutztür(ständiger Eingriff).
Einmal pro Stunde zählt aber eher unter ständig.

Gruß d.


----------



## sps-concept (28 September 2008)

*Schutz*

Es macht natürlich auch einen Unterschied ob man einen direkten Schutz (zB Schutzzaun) oder einen indirekten Schutz (zB Laserscanner) hat. Bei indirektem Schutz scheiden Impulsventile aus. Entscheidend ist auch ob die Schutztür verriegelt ist oder nicht

André


----------



## defans (28 September 2008)

Alles entscheiden für die Wahl einer geeigneten Schutzmaßnahme ist das analysieren der Gefahrenstellen.

Wenn ich oben genannten Fall habe bin ich ohne was zu tun raus wenn die Anlge rutherum zugeschraubt ist.

Wenn eine Schutztür da ist muß sicher gestellt sein, dass die Anlage in einem sicher Zustand ist bevor ich die Gefahrenstelle erreiche.

Gruss d.


----------



## harmi (28 September 2008)

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten. 

Ich kann die Tür auch so verriegeln, dass sie sich erst bei Stillstand der Maschine oder halt einem anderen *definierten sicheren Zustand* befindet. Erst dann lässt sie sich öffnen. Gleichzeitig wird die Tür auf Öffnung überwacht und mit in die Sicherheitsverriegelung einverdrahtet.

(Nur ein Beispiel, alles andere muss vor Ort möglicht über den Risikographen ermittelt werden)


----------



## Mitschuhbischhi (29 September 2008)

Danke erst mal für die guten Beiträge



defans schrieb:


> ich glaube hier hat wohl jemand vergessen eine Risikoanalyse zu machen.
> Sonst würden sich jetzt die Fragen nicht stellen.


 
Nein die ist gemacht, ich bin gerade das erste mal dabei den PL der geplanten Sicherheitseinrichtung zu berechnen.



defans schrieb:


> Wenn der Finger ab sein kann sind das bleibende Schäden, also momentan mindestens Sicherheitskategekorie 3.


Der Aufbau erfolgt nach PLd Kat4. 



defans schrieb:


> Mann kann auch unterscheiden zwischen Wartungs- und Schutztür(ständiger Eingriff).
> Einmal pro Stunde zählt aber eher unter ständig.


 
Die Maschine ist noch nicht gebaut. 
1x pro Stunde habe ich angegeben, weil ja ab da von ständigem Zugriff ausgegangen wird. 
Ist bisher schwer einzuschätzen, wie oft später tatsächlich Störungen sind. Diese werden jedoch von der gleichen Zuführung ausgehen, über welche schwer Beherschbare Teile zugeführt werden. Der Topfhersteller gibt sein bestes. (die alte Anlage hat an dieser Stelle ca 1-10 Störungen pro Stunde auch je nachdem wie gut die Teile gefertigt sind.)



harmi schrieb:


> Fehlkonstruktion


Dazu muß ich leider sagen, das von Konstruktionsseite bisher noch recht wenig in diese Richtung vorgedacht wird. Also Klemmungen damit Einheiten nicht absacken etc. noch eher Fremdwörter sind. Aber ich arbeite dran.


----------



## harmi (29 September 2008)

Mitschuhbischhi schrieb:


> Dazu muß ich leider sagen, das von Konstruktionsseite bisher noch recht wenig in diese Richtung vorgedacht wird. Also Klemmungen damit Einheiten nicht absacken etc. noch eher Fremdwörter sind. Aber ich arbeite dran.


 
Na dann mal viel Erfolg


----------



## Safety (2 Januar 2009)

*Pneumatsiche Ventilsteuerung KAT3*

Hier mal ein Beispiel wie man sowas lösen kann aus dem BGIA 2/2008


----------



## Safety (2 Januar 2009)

*Vertikalachsen*

Hier noch was zu Vertikalachsen!

Ein sehr guter Bericht!!!!


----------

